# Inexpensive trials options?



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Looking for suggestions/options for a trials style bike that is relatively cheap. Ideally less than $500. I'm an older guy(45) just looking for something to play with and maybe improve some skills to help out my mountain biking. I'd like something fairly light weight and with a seat. I'm 6' tall and about 210#. Love the Inspired bikes, but don't want to spend that much at this point, not really knowing how much I will use it. Used is fine, just looking for options on brands/models and also sizes.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought most trials bikes were a single size, kinda like BMX bikes. If you don't fit the bike, tough luck. Looking at the Inspired bikes website, I only see single sizes, and they are basically Small sized 26" bikes. If you just want to try it out, grab a used XS bike of known high strength and ride. If you like it, get a good trials bike.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

This is good advice from watts888. Pick up a used Specialized Hardrock or something similar in a small or xs size. You can learn a lot on a bike like that. Most importantly, how much you'll use it.

I did the same last summer (same age as you), then I found a used Norco Evolve from around 2004. It was very cheap, and better than the Hardrock in every way. I still don't ride it enough, but I don't think it's because of the bike.

Good luck and have fun. It's way harder than the pro's make it look!


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Trials is awesome. The best advice I can give anyone who wants to ride trials is to get a real trials bike, not a dirt jumper or small MTB. Back in the day trials bikes were pretty much just small MTBs, but now they are highly specialized and tons better. You can learn the basics on whatever bike you have now, but if you're going to spend money then just do it right. Take a look at Tarty Bikes UK. They're the best place to get trials stuff, great prices and lots of videos etc to learn from. Beginner spec Inspired Flow $550, or an Echo Pure for $650.
If you end up not liking it you can sell it easily on Craig's or Ebay, trials bikes tend to hold their value very well. You can find used bikes there too, but it can take a while for something good to pop up and they sell fast when they do.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I was into trials in the late 90s/early 2000s when homebrew trials bikes were the norm. competed a few times and rode quite a bit. most of my riding was on a homebrew stock bike but later on got a steel monty with maguras and fat rear tire. your basic homebuilt stock bike is pretty affordable and good for learning hopping, balance etc. but really, focus on learning the basic skills, you can even do it on your trail bike. there's no need to fork out for a ready made one. what you want are upright standing position, grabby brakes, grippy pedals, bash ring(I even made a few), and fat rear tire. get a cheap 14" frame aluminum bike with a rigid fork, as a beginner you won't break it. you want to keep the weight down. keep only the 22 or 24t front, cheap 2.3-2.5 rear DH tire, something like a minion DHF, stem with some rise, wide dh bars. regular V brakes will work just tar the rims and maybe grind them. you might even find a set of maguras.
you can build a stock trials bike for very little money with some clever parts bin, ebay, CL, used bike shop etc. shopping.
alternatively you can find something like a used mod bike for 300-600 albeit few and far between.
a trials bike is great to keep around for messing around, lauging at yourself and others and take when you go camping. developing trials skills WILL translate to the rest of your riding. get some shin gaurds for sure if you don't already have them.

here is a pretty good guide
How to build a stock trials bike | Ridemonkey Forums


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ericridebike said:


> . . . just looking for something to play with and maybe improve some skills to help out my mountain biking. . . . .


I know you framed the search as for "trials style," but a lot of times when people are talking about helping out their mountain biking, they're talking about bunnyhopping over objects and getting comfortable with air time (jumping tabletops on flow lines etc.).

For both of those skills, you're good with a Dirt Jumper.

I don't have a trials background, so the other guys on here definitely have better responses on that angle.

The Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 retails for around $575. The standover is going to be pretty low for you, at your height, if you want to sit and crank, it's going to feel like riding a BMX cruiser rather than a mountain bike. 
https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/freestyle-mtb/steel-reserve-1-1-2015










I just ordered a NS Surge Evo chromoly hard tail frame for a new build. It has a taller seat tube (the Large has 17") than a dedicated dirt jumper, but the geo seems compact enough for jumping and urban (I haven't fully built it yet, but I'll report back).

NS Bikes Surge Evo Frame 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

So I picked up a Specialized P.2 that I found on Craigslist super cheap. Just googling around I think it is an '04 model. Pretty good shape for an older bike and it has Hayes mechanical disc brakes. 26" tires and it is the short frame model. It's been fun to play with around the neighborhood with my son, but I don't think it's the bike I really want. It seems harder to get the front wheel up than my Trek Fuel EX8 29er. Probably a lot rider related, but really want to try something more like an Inspired Flow in 24". Will hang on to the P.2 for now and maybe take to one of the pump tracks locally and give it a shot.


----------

